# Diablo 3



## JasonJohnston09

I am a huge blizzard fan. (3.5 years of wow in a top 100 U.S. guild) I played D2 back in the day and was ranked on the ladder for my barbarian. So needless to say I am rather excited about Diablo 3's release. However, there are a few concerns I have thus far. 

1.) Real life money auction house. This could either be absolutely terrible, or great. I spent a ridiculous amount of time farming SOJ's and Bul' kathos rings in D2 and probably could have made a few thousand dollars off of them (had 2 for every character.) The downside to this is that the rich kids are going to walk around with amazing equipment going, "lol, look at what I has." I didn't buy my tier 6 in wow, it was earned and I think that is how it should be.

2.) Always on connection even for single player. I'm sure Blizzard is doing this to stop dupes and hacks of the game. This sucks for the people that want to play the single player game that don't have internet. I know that by this day and age everyone is supposed to have internet access, but I live in Tennessee and I know a handful of people that are hardcore pc gamers that live in a location where the only option is dial-up, or satellite.

3.) No mods. Without UI mods for wow I would have never have gotten as far as I did. Maybe Blizzard will make the UI good enough to where they aren't needed, but that is yet to be seen. 9 out of 10 hardcore mmo players have a heavily modded UI. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Kewl Munky

The real world currency auction house is really annoying to me. I haven't played much of D2 but I've played WoW and I know it will be aggravating to see little kids running around with the top gear their parents bought them for Christmas. In my opinion it will just turn the game into a money making business for a lot of people. What's really lame is Blizzard gets a percentage of every item sold via the real world currency, so we know they just saw making what people were already going to do as a means for them to make money by offering it as a service, and with it openly being accepted and easy to do it will be second nature to most people and thus blizzard will rake in tons of money. But if that is what keeps it from having a monthly fee then I guess it could be for the better.

All in all, it's not like WoW where you play with thousands and thousands of people on the same server, so as long as you don't join in a game with people who bought their equipment it really won't be a problem to you, unless leaderboards are important to you then it could be.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Well with me being ranked on the ladder in D2, and constantly keeping up with guild ranking in WoW. I'm sure It will be the same for me in D3. I just hope that it all pans out in the end. I'll be playing regardless.


----------



## Bananapie

They should have servers where the real life money auction garbage isn't on there. That is a turn off for me as well, seeing as I don't want to spend money for something I want in AH, but rather use the in-game currency instead... etc etc.


----------



## Motorcharge

I don't see the problem with the rl money auction house. Everyone sold items on ebay back in the day anyway.


----------



## Bananapie

Unless regulated in some way, it will take the fun away from the game when one goes to the auction house, sees the item they would want and then look at the price and it's $5.

Sure, people sell items online, but not nearly as much as if there is an auction house implemented for that. 

Really, unless regulated as I mentioned before, everything on the AH will be $ sale... making it useless for people who don't plan to spend their paycheck on a game they have already purchased. 

Just my personal opinion but we will see how it unfolds.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Here's the thing. If a currency is set up in a game, that currency is supposed to buy you items. The currency we make IRL should go towards the purchase of the game and possibly even a monthly charge for using the game. Never should it go for something non-physical. This is just my opinion and it doesn't matter. Everyone who has played Blizzard games know that in the past year they have become ridiculously money hungry. Pets/Mounts in WoW for cash. Say I was a little rich kid (which I am not, nor was I.) I could buy diablo 3, go straight to the auction house, buy the best of the best, level to the level required to wear it and go around doing whatever I'd like to do. That shouldn't be how an mmorpg works. Also, what about the people that will try to control the economy in D3. It's like the Prince of Dubai paying to have the best guild in WoW for so long. He paid a warrior (which was his GM), and two co-guild leaders to be the best no matter what. They made over 60k a year playing a game. That's great and all, but it's sad that money can buy you a spot at the top of the ladder.


----------



## Motorcharge

Options are never a bad thing. Not everyone has time to put hours and hours into an MMO, and letting them purchase items goes a long way in getting more people to play a game. 

Someone buying something doesn't take it away from you so who cares how they acquire it?

It's the same as people whining about donors on private server WoW. It's not like they have the option to purchase something and don't. If you can't afford it or refuse to spend real money on it that's your problem. Everyone else shouldn't not have the option because some people are broke or cheap. If I don't want to spend hours on end on content I don't enjoy and would rather buy items to do something else with that's my business.

Take PVP in WoW. I have zero interest in PVE in that game, but I'm forced into it even after 85 to even get crappy PVP gear to even be remotely competitive. It's a huge turn off to playing because I'm forced to do something I don't enjoy.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

I look at the game differently though. Private servers in WoW are not cool imo. I do agree however with the pvp aspect, you shouldn't have to raid to get the best pvp gear. When I got gladiator on my ret pally at 80, I used a mix of pve/pvp gear because my damage output at the time was absolutely crazy. I played with a DK, and it was probably the easiest season i achieved gladiator. I got it once on the ret pally and twice on my disc priest.

I just don't like incorporating rl money into games, but like I said in an earlier post I'm going to be playing regardless


----------



## Motorcharge

JasonJohnston09 said:


> I just don't like incorporating rl money into games



Well luckily for you you don't have to.

Now if they start offering items that can _only_ be bought via real life money then I'll agree with you. But even then it's not much different from when they offer exclusive items to pre-orders, special editions, ect.


----------



## jacobblack15

I'm sure Blizzard is doing this to stop dupes and hacks of the game. This sucks for the people that want to play the single player game that don't have internet. I know that by this day and age everyone is supposed to have internet access, but I live in Tennessee and I know a handful of people that are hardcore pc gamers that live in a location where the only option is dial-up, or satellite.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

jacobblack15 said:


> I'm sure Blizzard is doing this to stop dupes and hacks of the game. This sucks for the people that want to play the single player game that don't have internet. I know that by this day and age everyone is supposed to have internet access, but I live in Tennessee and I know a handful of people that are hardcore pc gamers that live in a location where the only option is dial-up, or satellite.



Did you just copy and paste this from my original post lol?


----------



## jackpeter20

In my opinion it will just turn the game into a money making business for a lot of people. What's really lame is Blizzard gets a percentage of every item sold via the real world currency, so we know they just saw making what people were already going to do as a means for them to make money by offering it as a service, and with it openly being accepted and easy to do it will be second nature to most people and thus blizzard will rake in tons of money. But if that is what keeps it from having a monthly fee then I guess it could be for the better.


----------

